
My Controversial Silicon Valley Viewpoint: Solar Won’t Save Humanity - kumarski
https://medium.com/@datarade/my-controversial-silicon-valley-viewpoint-solar-wont-save-humanity-af5d3f730df9
======
IntronExon
You really kicked the crap out of that poor strawman. I don’t think that many
people who know much think that any one tech can “save humanity” in the first
place. Solar has a role to play, along with wind, fission, and hopefully
fusion.

~~~
Arbalest
It isn't even like solar is the major renewable tech either. Wind, by far, has
greater investment and (peak) power output.

